
Bluetooth 5.1 has new direction finding feature - gardaani
https://www.bluetooth.com/news/pressreleases/2019/01/bluetooth-enhances-support-for-location-services-with-new-direction-finding-feature
======
g-n
First of all, the way this direction finding works differs a lot from how
beacons work. With beacons, it's your phone that does the processing and the
beacon that sends a signal.

If this standard works more or less the same as other indoor positioning
services (IPS) available on the market, it will require a few antennas on the
ceiling to triangulate the position of the device, it means the processing is
now done on the antenna instead of on the device.

The big problem with all the vendors nowadays that don't use computer vision
to track somebody or something is that their solutions require physical tags
with batteries. But if it becomes part of the Bluetooth standard, every person
will have a potential tracking-device in their pocket.

------
DerCommodore
What you think? Will this finally bring the breakthrough for indoor
navigation?

